# Codes P0130 & P0014



## Alby Dammed (Jul 9, 2021)

*Hi*
*Has anyone had to deal with these 2 codes and what specifically did you have to fix or repair in order to get rid of these codes because I replaced what I thought was the problem (according to the code) and the “check engine light” is still on?
*
*Thanks!*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0130 can be caused by the harness or connectors have a short to ground or the circuit is open. Also the sensor itself may be bad.

The P0014 can be caused by the following:


Bad crankshaft position sensor
Bad camshaft position sensor
Bad exhaust valve timing control position sensor
Bad exhaust valve control solenoid valve
Accumulation of debris to the signal pick-up portion of the camshaft
Foreign matter caught in the oil groove for exhaust valve timing control

It may be that a drain/fill of the motor oil might fix the P0014.


----------



## 2016AltimaS (Jul 28, 2021)

Alby Dammed said:


> *Hi*
> *Has anyone had to deal with these 2 codes and what specifically did you have to fix or repair in order to get rid of these codes because I replaced what I thought was the problem (according to the code) and the “check engine light” is still on?*
> 
> *Thanks!*


When is the last time you replaced your plugs. Unless you are getting 100K mile plugs and instead getting the cheap autolite plugs, they do not last long and you will get the po130 code


----------



## 2016AltimaS (Jul 28, 2021)

2016AltimaS said:


> When is the last time you replaced your plugs. Unless you are getting 100K mile plugs and instead getting the cheap autolite plugs, they do not last long and you will get the po130 code


my bad I was thinking the po130 was the misfire I know that I have had the po014 ad the po130 as well as many other codes in the last year. Also, a fuse that is not seated all of the way into the fusebox can through all kinds of codes. Fouled plugs can throw all kinds of codes as well


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The P0014 can be caused by the following:
> 
> Bad crankshaft position sensor
> Bad camshaft position sensor
> ...




This post has to be in the wrong forum. P0014 is EVT and not IVT. It's only valid for gen2 Rogues, not gen1's of any MY.


----------



## Alby Dammed (Jul 9, 2021)

My bad. The vehicle that has these 2 codes is a NISSAN ROGUE 2015 SL. My Rogue is currently in the shop receiving some body repairs, but once out I’ll check the plugs and oil, etc. But these replies are helpful.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

In that case, the P0014 is a "performance" code for the exhaust cam. Although Nissan lists the exhaust cam sensor and crank sensor as primary suspects, that's rarely the case. It's more likely a stuck EVT solenoid or a hydraulic problem (low engine oil, wrong viscosity, or gunk in the timing cover oil passages). Of 201 confirmed fixes in Identifix's database, 179 were repaired by a new EVT Solenoid.


----------

